# ios-10 drops today...discuss!



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't have the prompt yet. What say the rest of you?

Tips/Tricks?

Hates/Likes?

What differences have you seen on your Apple Watch? I've heard good things about this update...

My biggest point of contention is that a few updates ago something changed and any audio you have playing or streaming cuts off if you go into camera and try to take a picture. I get if you are using the video feature, but it makes no sense to cut off your audio for snapshots.

.


----------



## macNcheese (Sep 13, 2016)

The beta was pretty neat. I got pretty pissed after the last update made my phone incompatible with my car stereo via usb. 3d touch is actually useful with it though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2016)

Gizmodo has a pretty good article.

http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/23-things-you-can-do-in-ios-10-you-couldnt-before-1786496905

A few things I am looking forward to:

- VM transcribing.  
- Use SIRI with 3rd party apps


----------



## Brill (Sep 13, 2016)

Who the hell still uses an iPhone?


----------



## Northerner1012 (Sep 13, 2016)

I still need to download 9.3.4 or 5, which ever one came right before 10. I saw some of the new features online and it seems pretty cool. I might hang onto what I have right now instead of updating just because I really like what I am working with and if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Whenever I upgrade to 7 or 7s, I'll be down with the 10 update.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this the one with the emoji "upgrade" that changes the pistol to a water pistol?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> Is this the one with the emoji "upgrade" that changes the pistol to a water pistol?



Yes...I'll be seeking a "workaround" for that one.  Here are the ones I will be looking to see if they are still on my phone after the update...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 13, 2016)

Booo!!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 13, 2016)

lindy said:


> Who the hell still uses an iPhone?



S7 Active in Camo for the win!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 13, 2016)

I have Samsung S7 for cell but use iPad as we speak. No prompts for this yet.

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha, same here.  I think the iPad is very good.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 13, 2016)

Fucking commi Apple!


----------



## Brill (Sep 13, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I have Samsung S7 for cell but use iPad as we speak. No prompts for this yet.
> 
> M.



FIRE!

Same here but when queried, I got the prompt. I like the messenger updates.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 13, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> Fucking commi Apple!


 #shotsfired.  downloading new iOS now.  At least the battery won't explode...:-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 13, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> Is this the one with the emoji "upgrade" that changes the pistol to a water pistol?



I don't know but it is super easy to send .gifs now...


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 13, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> #shotsfired.  downloading new iOS now.  At least the battery won't explode...:-"


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm hedging on installing today. Too many reports of people bricking their shit and having to restore it. I'll give it some time before I do.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm hedging on installing today. Too many reports of people bricking their shit and having to restore it. I'll give it some time before I do.



Which isn't uncommon with Apple. People give Windows shit for a BSOD, but forget/ forgive Apple's history of bricking their products.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 14, 2016)

This thread is hipster as fuck.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which isn't uncommon with Apple. People give Windows shit for a BSOD, but forget/ forgive Apple's history of bricking their products.


Its like theyre liberals, forgetting how fucked the last liberal in charge of shit was/has been....... next thing you know, man buns sprout, pumpkin spice tampons start showing in the shitter  vending machines, and that hottie you knew in the last class you remember before dxing your brain for an electronic accessory equivalent of a honda accord? Yeah theyre not hot nor the same sex as issued anymore.

Every time you turn on an apple device you give Jobs corpse a handy...  you fucking necrophiliacs. 

Shame.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't have the prompt yet. What say the rest of you?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



This has been fixed.  That pleases me.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> This thread is hipster as fuck.



BRB. I need to get my black plastic framed glasses, Bernie pin and my mocha latte fucking LMAO....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 14, 2016)

Did somebody say black plastic frames and an i-phone?


----------



## Northerner1012 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Its like theyre liberals, forgetting how fucked the last liberal in charge of shit was/has been....... next thing you know, man buns sprout, pumpkin spice tampons start showing in the shitter  vending machines, and that hottie you knew in the last class you remember before dxing your brain for an electronic accessory equivalent of a honda accord? Yeah theyre not hot nor the same sex as issued anymore.
> 
> Every time you turn on an apple device you give Jobs corpse a handy...  you fucking necrophiliacs.
> 
> ...





Despite owning an Apple Phone and MacBook, ^^^ spoken like a true savant


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2016)

It bricked my wife's phone


----------



## Muppet (Sep 14, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Did somebody say black plastic frames and an i-phone?



PRICELESS!

M.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 14, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> pumpkin spice tampons


I know your being sarcastic, but I could see that as a seasonal item at Bath and Body Works. October is right around the corner.


----------

